# Happy Birthday forty_caliber!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, have a great day!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Hope it is a great one.

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy it.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, .40-Calibur!  I hope you have a great day.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 31, 2011)

please add my birthday wishes to all the others, .40cal, and have yourself the best b-day celebration ever!!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy birthday .40.  Whatcha cookin for all of us?


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday .40!


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Taking the day off work and taking it easy today.  Sesame Honey chicken in the slow cooker with Dragon Lady noodles for supper at our house tonight.  

.40


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like this calls for a Birthday Bear Hug.  Happy Birthday, .40.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2011)

happy birthday .40. i hope it's a magnum kind of day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2011)

Happiest of birthdays, .40!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2011)

Haaaaaaapy Bithrday.  Does that mean I get to eat cake?  Oh.  you live too far away.  But that's ok 'cause it's not my birthday.  It's yours!  Have a great one.  Eat lots of good stuff.  Have the most fun you legaly can have.  What a day for a birthday, Halloween.  Too cool.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 31, 2011)

Hope you had a great Birthday! You and Tom Brokaw share the same B-Day. . .and I am sure there are more, lol.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2011)

A little late but hope your day was special. The happiest of birthdays to you.
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday .40c


----------



## mrs.mom (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Sorry I missed the day.


----------



## shnooky (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------

